

Investigators Find Bomb circuit board - techinsidr
http://www.boston.com/metrodesk/2013/04/16/some-areas-downtown-boston-reopen-today-boston-marathon-bombing-investigation-continues/MiyV94Jle1LoBFHFhkW2NJ/story.html

======
millerm
I hope it's not wrong to ask but has there been any dicussion/discovery as to
what the explosive used in this was?

